# Sarah's Horsey Journal



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

So had another lesson today (8/4/10) with my instructor on 'Poneh'. Its so good to ride a pony for a change and not be on a huge horse. We did heaps of trotting today, we were really working on changing diagonals, and getting my trot right.
Its so weird actually getting back into regular riding. I mean I did ride occasionally but actually being back in the saddle and being drilled about my position and competitions is so weird. Like on the ground, I can pick out a horse or rider's fault like that, but as soon as I'm in the saddle, its so weird. *I know exactly where I'm going wrong but I*
*a)Haven't got all the muscles I used to have when I was riding regularly*
*b)Have lost all my talent and riding skills*
*c)I'm not committed to it.*

I'm hoping its option a and it will all come back in good time.

Poneh through in a buck today when I asked for more impulsion at the trot and then decided to canter down the side of the arena. Now, I have a major fear of arena walls, and fences because I got ran into one once by a horse I was riding. So I was like AHH, and then I was like Oh maybe I should just make him keep cantering, and stop him when I feel like it? Now that I look back at it, I probably should have brought him back to the trot straight away and asked for the impulsion, but then again my instructor didn't mind that I asked him to keep cantering.

I struggle so much with my rising trot. I can do it, thats for sure, but like I'm so obsessive about having the correct position right from the start. I know I'm getting back into riding, and that I probably don't aren't as strong as I was before, but like if I get it correct from the start, I won't have bad habits at the trot. 

So lets get into tips  Has anyone else here started re-riding? How did it go for you?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

On a completely different note, I've started looking for a riding horse/pony. Here's my criteria.

*Sex: *Mare or gelding
*Height:* 14hh to 16hh
*Temperament:* Quiet yet experienced
*Discipline: *Dressage, hacking, pony club
*Breed: *Not too fussy on the breed, I'm more concerned about its conformation.
*Location:* Preferably NSW, but would consider ACT, VIC and QLD.
*Price range: *Under 5,000 due to family circumstances.

And something completely random but I would like advice on. My right leg, well mainly my ankle really hurts whenever I do exercise like riding or running. It only started to hurt after I kicked that chair in drama when I was angry, so its making me think I've done something to a tendon or bone? *Do you think getting a good pair of tall boots or half chaps would help support my ankle or just restrict it more and make it more painful?*


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

So I've decided in this thread I'm just going to post anything and everything about my life. I think it will save me making countless other threads in the off topic area .

So last Friday (16/4) me and Loz took the ponies down to the showground and worked them. Lunged 'The Mare' and she lunged really well. But by far the worst thing was that our sworn enemies (a few guys and gals from our school) were there and they were doing everything to make the horses play up. Smoking, trying to throw **** at them, screaming, just being plain idiots. We told them to eff off and thankfully one of them was smart enough to realise that they weren't even allowed to be on the showground and they took off before we called the cops. _I ACTUALLY HOPPED ON THE MARE!_* BAREBACK!* It was just walking and a bit of trotting for the most part, I was more concerned about not falling off. I've fallen off this mare way too many times and I have like a major fear issue when I'm on her. But I'm really proud of me and mare mare! She behaved, I didn't fall off or do any spontaneous screaming and it was good.
On Sunday we took the boy down to Bulahdelah and Loz did a training (dressage) day. That went good, nothing too exciting, but she did get a 4th and a 5th.

Now over to the school dramas. I've been moved up one maths class. I was in that class last year and I know I can't cope with the work load and how fast they get through their work. Yerr, I'm doing well in the lower class and supposedly that means I get to move up. Well why move me from a class where I'm successful? We do the same exams so its pointless putting me a class. Its like setting me up to fail.
And because I'm an outspoken opinated little b!tch, I took this up with the head teacher of maths. She didn't like my attitude so she called my mum. I had an interview with her and my mum this morning and she still won't let me stay in my class. I was so angry and when I get angry I have 3 stages.
1) Assertiveness
2) Subtle rude remarks
3) And the final stage of angryness, tearing up, yelling and walking off to my class because I've got sooooo much on my plate with riding, auditions for plays, and my cousin being in a critical condition in hospital.

I didn't deal with it well, but by far the thing that made me the most angry was like when she said 'If you don't want to change classes, change schools!' I don't think thats fair what she said.

But on a happy note, I got 10th in cross country (running) this afternoon. There were roughly 60 girls in my age group and I got 10th! Me of all people. I'm not even fit, I haven't actually been seriously running for like 2 years and I got 10th. I think I would've placed better if I wasn't wearing ballets flats LOL. I tripped going down a massive hill, and I grazed my knee and I had to keep running. I swear if I make it to the next level, I'm going to wear joggers, not trip over  and win. Or at least get a better place.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Had a lesson today on Poneh  I swear the lesson's on Poneh are the things that keep me going through out the week. He's such a cutie pie. He looks after me  We did mainly T/C and a lot of 2 pointing. I'm deathly afraid of riding with other horses, so my instuctor rode his horse and was like running up the bum of Poneh to prove he wouldn't do a thing and all I had to do was focus on where and how I was controlling my horse. We then went out into the jumping paddock to just get familiar with it because in the next 2 lessons I'll be starting jumping D: :O 

Its so hard actually getting back into full on riding. I know exactly where I'm going wrong and I know that at this point in time it doesn't really matter for the level of riding I'm at but I'm a perfectionist.

I'm having trouble changing diagonals though. Thats the thing thats really getting to me. I can feel what diagonal I'm on, but when I go to change I lose all my posture. My arms go out, I lose my legs. Its just horrible. I think its mainly just a lack of muscle on my part.

I think I want to be a jumper or eventer. As much as I love dressage, and admire the horses and riders, the thrill of jumping just sounds so much better. I'm afraid of getting back into jumping, considering all the previous experiences, but I want to. I'm not too sure what I want to do, but my instructor said after a few jumping lessons, I should consider what type of discipline I would like to pursue. So here's the options I'm consider--

1) Show Jumping. I really like this sport, but around my area its atrocious. Its a bunch of hotted up TB's with little 13yos who wizz around like maniacs and to me they have no finesse or skill as a jumper.
2) Eventing. I really like jumping and dressage is pretty good too but I think it would be a kind of hard sport to break into.
3)Showing. I've done this before, and I liked it. However, I don't think I want to do like the hack classes. Maybe working hunter classes? But I am most definitely considering ASH classes. 
4)Last but not least dressage. I've grown up around this sport and I enjoy it. But I think I want to break away from it. I know how much hard work goes in, I know how much skill is involved, but to me it lacks excitement.

Soooo, help!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Had a lesson on Thursday. Its hard to believe that I've only had rougly 4/5 lessons. My instructor says my 2-point is amazing for essentially a beginner. He says I'm balanced, my heels are down, I don't pump with my hands, my back is straight, I'm looking up but I don't think he realises how terrified I am sometimes  Rode in a swinging fender at my lesson and by far the most comfy thing I've ever rode in. It was my instructor's personal custom made saddle and I think that if I can find a discipline where I can ride in that (campdrafting, sporting?) I swear Ill take it up.

I'm getting better at not losing myself through the trot and my leg aids are getting better. I just need to ride I think because I just need to be in a saddle and ride to remember. I might be buying my lesson pony  But I'm still considering everything because sometimes I feel like I don't have enough time :S. So maybe I'll give up soccer and guitar lessons? Its a lot to consider so I'm taking my time. Because honestly I dont want to make another mistake.

Yaayay got another lesson on Thursday.  Ill post in detail about it after.


----------

